# McEwen's 30mph bunny hop yesterday



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I was watching OLN's replay of yesterdays stage and noticed Robbie McEwen jump the median of a traffic circle. The Peloton was going 30mph and McEwen must of thought he was on the wrong side of the traffic circle so he bunny hops the curb. That took some [email protected]


----------



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> I was watching OLN's replay of yesterdays stage and noticed Robbie McEwen jump the median of a traffic circle. The Peloton was going 30mph and McEwen must of thought he was on the wrong side of the traffic circle so he bunny hops the curb. That took some [email protected]



Ehhhh. Maybe he's also a mountain biker in the off-season.


----------



## Jim Nazium (Feb 3, 2004)

Nat said:


> Ehhhh. Maybe he's also a mountain biker in the off-season.


Actually I think he's a former BMXer, which helps explain both the bike handling / trick riding skills and the 'attitude'. Did you also see him ride a wheelie across the finish line at La Mongie?


----------



## Nat (Feb 22, 2004)

Jim Nazium said:


> Actually I think he's a former BMXer, which helps explain both the bike handling / trick riding skills and the 'attitude'. Did you also see him ride a wheelie across the finish line at La Mongie?


I missed the wheelie. I remember reading an article in a mountain bike magazine years and years ago about an unknown rural mtb racer named Floyd Landis. They said how the locals talked about the "Floyd Factor," which referred to this kid's domination of the local racing scene. He'd put it in big ring and speed away from everyone else the whole race. They predicted that someday he would give top level mtb racers a serious run for their money.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*during training in Tucson*

floyd pulls wheelies up some of the climbs for extended periods. he does it for 'comic relief', he's the guy wheely-ing in the commercial as well. I had the opportunity to see him ride before the T-Mob in SF as he trains in the San Diego region. Mcewens bunnyhop was clasic. he should take up riding cyclocross, since he is an honorary Belgian.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

Yup, McEwen is a former BMX'er - I wish I had seen the wheelie - have to go back and look at the tape - see if it's on there.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I was watching OLN's replay of yesterdays stage and noticed Robbie McEwen jump the median of a traffic circle. The Peloton was going 30mph and McEwen must of thought he was on the wrong side of the traffic circle so he bunny hops the curb. That took some [email protected]



I have such a love/hate relationship with RM. On the one hand he's an arrogant SOB and on the other hand he has mad style. I want to root against him, but find myself inexplicably pulling for him in the sprints. Don't know what it is. When I was a kid and rode BMX I used to ride wheelies all the way down the block. However, off the bike for 10 years and now I can't even imagine doing one on a road bike, especially clipped in. I was never fantastic at the bunny hop so I don't do much of that either. 

There's a local Tuesday night practice crit around here with some really bad potholes in sections and guys are bunnyhopping them all the time and getting lots of air. I can't relate to the height they get.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Not sure he was quite going 30, but it was at speed. He jumped onto the median and then off the other side. It was a pretty nice move. I did that a few weeks ago on LI. It was either bunny hop the median or get run down by a wall of traffic that didn't care if they hit me or not. Once those lights change on Sunrise Hgy. They're off to the races :O)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't forget - I think it was McEweb that bunnyhopped the crash at the end of stage 1 lat year - hopped right over the guy in front of him, then kept on going.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

*No big deal,,,(For a Pro)*

Many Pro's can do amazing things with a bike.


----------



## xcmntgeek (Aug 24, 2002)

I heard a quote from a CX pro last year (who was winning races by hopping all the barriers- his name escapes me) who said "if you're a pro, you should be able to bunny hop your bike, no excuses". IMO, very true. Hell, I think that anyone who is semi-serious enough to want to be a good 3 should work on their bike handling skills enough to pull a move like that- it's really not that hard and would save a lot of people a lot of skin in crashes.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Todd Wells*

was the guy who said that if memory serves me right. he and Johnny Sundt are the 2 American 'hoppers'. They do well but get beat by Jonathan Page who doesn't 'hop' well but rides mud like a savage. Sven Nijs of Belgium has quite the hop as well. On a local note,
here's what can be done on a 700 c bike. most of you can't wait until July, I can't wait until september.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeah, that was a pretty spiffy move! Bob Roll took him to task for it though. He mentioned that if anyone was on McEwen's rear wheel, the result could've been nasty.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Do you think McEwen gives a sheet what Bob Roll thinks*

I'm sure he would have one of the two fingers down for Bob.

You got to love Robbie he runs on pure adrenaline and spunk. I'm sure he never considers the what if's of his actions. Doing so would cause a hesitation. The last thing a sprinter needs is a hesitation.



HouseMoney said:


> Yeah, that was a pretty spiffy move! Bob Roll took him to task for it though. He mentioned that if anyone was on McEwen's rear wheel, the result could've been nasty.


----------

